# holzschraffur illustrator



## pantelija (31. März 2004)

:;-)
suche schon länger ein tut mit holzschraffut im illustrator, kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. April 2004)

Hallo,
also du kannst natürlich versuchen ein Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln (Streamline oder Programm intere umwandlungstools) oder du baust dir in Illustrator eins nach, was aber sehr aufwendig ist. Eine dritte Methode wäre natürlich noch das Bild in Photoshop so zu bearbeiten das es ner Vektor ähnlich sieht (kontrast verstärken ect.).

Für was benötigst du denn diese Textur?
Ich versuch mal was sinnvolles zuerstellen und meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. April 2004)

Also ich habe mal ne Textur erstellt, allerdings in Freehand mit dem intergrierten Vektorisierungstool, ich weiß nicht ob Illustrator so etwas auch besitzt wegen Streamline (Adobe).
Die Datei hatt noch etwas viele Ankerpunkte! kann also sein das die berechnung etwas länger dauert!
Wenn du möchtest kannst du die Holztextur gerne verwenden! Die jpg-Datei habe ich von The 3D Studio - Textures .

Viele Grüße und meld dich einfach nochmal wenns noch Fragen gibt oder du die Textur unbeding selbst in Illustrator erstellen möchtest, ich muß mich dann nämlch nochmal kurz wieder in Illustratpr einarbeiten, hab aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen schon lange nicht mehr damit gearbeitet.

ähm die dateien kannste hier downloadendownloaden


----------

